# Was Dort Ecumenical?



## Arch2k (Jun 12, 2007)

Was they Synod of Dort an Ecumenical Council and is it to be treated as such? In other words, should it be given the same weight as Nicea etc. as it was represented by the reformed churches from several different countries?


----------



## historyb (Jun 12, 2007)

my take - for the reformed yes it would be, for others maybe not so.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2007)

Here is Philip Schaff's take.


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 12, 2007)

historyb said:


> my take - for the reformed yes it would be, for others maybe not so.



 in my opinion because English Bishops attended and signed the Canons it should be binding upon Anglicans. Just think how popular that makes me


----------



## elnwood (Jun 12, 2007)

From the Savoy Declaration of Faith (And similarly in the 1689 LBCF):


> In cases of difficulties or differences, either in point of doctrine or in administrations, wherein either the churches in general are concerned, or any one church in their peace, union, and edification, or any member or members of any church are injured in, or by any proceeding in censures, not agreeable to truth and order: it is according to the mind of Christ, that many churches holding communion together. do by their messengers meet in a synod or council, to consider and give their advice in, or about that matter in difference, to be reported to all the churches concerned. Howbeit, these synods so assembled are not entrusted with any church-power, properly so called, or with any jurisdiction over the churches themselves, to exercise any censures, either over any churches or persons, or to impose their determinations on the churches or officers.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 12, 2007)

Andrew, where is that quote of Schaff's from?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2007)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Andrew, where is that quote of Schaff's from?



Steve -- That quote comes from _The Creeds of Christendom_, Vol. 1, pp. 514-515 (there is a link to the online edition here).


----------

